# Building Muscle Question



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok so I have my market goat , Boer Goat, He Weighs 66 Pounds I try to walk him whenever I can about 2 miles a day 3 or 4 times a week every other week I realize I have been slacking in the excersice department but my situation has improved and I can work with him every week now, I brace him and he is still flabby everyone that looks at him says he is flabby I am concerned about him being a market animal and I cant seem to build muscle on him, I know some goats cant build muscle but he has the genetics and potential I was thinking about walking/Jogging everyday or maybe having him pull a goat cart to build muscle But is there any other tips or suggestions


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is he flabby in the butt area? If so.. you can put his feed up high ...so he has the climb up for it...or get him to go up and down a hill.... you can invest in a tread mill and put him on it..... :wink:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

We put our boers on the good ol' treadmill. You can work both front and back, but they build the most muscle, walking backwards.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay so this has me so very curious.... Next year my kids want to each show a market goat, and I was thinking about the treadmill idea. I'm dense <LOL> but umm...how do you get them to walk 'backwards?' haha.... Guess I am looking for some good, safe tips on using one, especially a used 'human' treadmill. Anyone have any pictures??


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Ya he is Flabby in the butt area and if I walk him on his back legs backwards will that build muscle, Thanks for the Help


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

At HoosierShadow I pick them up and put there chest on my knee and just walk forwards, Im not sure the Benefits of doing that though ,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just make his feeder...higher... so he has to climb up a bit... to get to it..that will help... :wink:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

What we've done is built a 'cage' around the treadmill, so they enter from the front. And on the back of the treadmill, there's a platform that they put their front feet on. That way, when you turn on the treadmill, only the back legs are moving. It's kind of hard to imagine.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

My boys tied a harness out of twine and garden hose (put the hose over the twine so it doesn't dig in) then tied a milk jug with sand in it to the harness in the back so he had to drag the jug. They started with just a little sand and then increased it as he strengthened... now he pulls 3 full milk jugs and has muscled nicely everywhere.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow very good advice here. I need to take notes for next year


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

If you have any kind of a hill or incline, making them walk up forward and backwards helps too. I think even walking them backwards with their front hooves off the ground helps work the butt! And if you walk and run combined, that helps too.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Wow, i never would have thought of the 'milk jug' idea! Splendid. I'll have to give that a try next year. 

I also have been told that goats burn the most muscle when at a dead out sprint. What we do is when we are heading back towards the barn, from our walks, we let the goats run back, and do our best to keep up LOL!


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow thats a great idea, I never thought about doing the milk jug idea Thanks for all the Help!!!!!!!!!!


----------

